# How quick is your diesel? Whats available in the US?



## Chevrolet (Aug 16, 2010)

Im thinking of switching to a diesel fueled car. I am wondering about how quick VW diesels accelerate. If you have a diesel fueled VW please let me know how quick yours is and if you know what is available in the US. 

I know i can spend all day googling or buy books but i am a tech i wanna talk to someone who is a tech and gets to drive them or someone whos owned a few and can tell me what they like and dislike.


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

Not the quickest stock to be honest. 0-60 in about 8 seconds or so I think is what they publish. Just did a NASA event and had a heck of a time passing any body when I was given a wave bye. People just knew by session two if I ended up in their rear view mirror to lift a bit on the straights when they waved me bye that I would be out of their way by the next turn.... Assuming I didn't biff the next turn 

I really want to look at chipping mine after this weekend.

While they aren't fast, you do save money on fuel at the track. I did average 15 - 16 mpg on the track.


----------



## Chevrolet (Aug 16, 2010)

I watched some vids on youtube and saw some rally modded tdi cars doing some pretty impressive driving. I was thinking about supercharging instead of turbocharging a diesel maybe?:sly: More immediate throttle response is how it works in a petrol car and i know supercharging diesel has and still is being used in big trucks like Peterbuilts and what not. Maybe ill look into this in the future and keep an eye out on what is in production. Otherwise this will take some engineering :sly:


----------



## honda93 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> I watched some vids on youtube and saw some rally modded tdi cars doing some pretty impressive driving. I was thinking about supercharging instead of turbocharging a diesel maybe?:sly: More immediate throttle response is how it works in a petrol car and i know supercharging diesel has and still is being used in big trucks like Peterbuilts and what not. Maybe ill look into this in the future and keep an eye out on what is in production. Otherwise this will take some engineering :sly:


Given that the turbo and all its associated *hardware* is there, good gains can be made playing with the *software*. You'd be surprised what is possible.... And that's many if not all modern turbocharged vehicles. To see massive gains, look into that the domestic pickup diesels (PowerStroke, Duramax, and Cummins) are capable of.


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine does pretty good on the road course and did a 14.71 at the TDI Fest Drag races http://gallery.me.com/wesley.walton#100122 last weekend. I cream stock 1.8t's and vr6. not the modded ones though. 

The top TDI's there were in the high 13's and they all had vnt 2260 turbos.

You might want to browse on the TDIClub.com power section to get more info on this... That's where all the modded TDI's hang out.


----------



## Bozwell (Aug 25, 2003)

Chevrolet said:


> I was thinking about supercharging instead of turbocharging a diesel maybe?:sly: More immediate throttle response is how it works in a petrol car



superchargers produce boost at a linear rate so low rpm = low boost, hight rpm = high boost but diesels generally are not high revvers. my TDI sees full boost by 2k rpm with the stock turbo. i would imagine a supercharged diesel would be very sluggish and smokey and would make very little use of the engines powerband


----------



## Bozwell (Aug 25, 2003)

btw, its a 96 passat TDI engine/trans (1Z engine code) swapped into a 90 golf (much lighter chassis), has a cone filter on the MAF, straight-thru 2.25" exhaust with deleted cat and a chipped ECU. best i could get from it was a 16.80 at about 83mph in the 1/4 mile. very fun to drive but def not a stunner on the dragstrip


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

flying_solo said:


> Not the quickest stock to be honest. 0-60 in about 8 seconds or so I think is what they publish. Just did a NASA event and had a heck of a time passing any body when I was given a wave bye. People just knew by session two if I ended up in their rear view mirror to lift a bit on the straights when they waved me bye that I would be out of their way by the next turn.... Assuming I didn't biff the next turn
> 
> I really want to look at chipping mine after this weekend.
> 
> While they aren't fast, you do save money on fuel at the track. I did average 15 - 16 mpg on the track.


I just finished a NASA event as well and there was not a BMW M3 which could pass me.... of course mine is a little modified... Here is a fun clip of 3 M3 buddies trying to pass my TDI. I am the first one out on the track followed by 3 M#'s


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

I liked that vid and how your tdi was showing those beemers up lol


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it really true that VW's can run off of fast food cooking grease?


----------



## tdiguymarkvi (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah , but a bunch of fat guys follow you around cus you smell like ?Wendy's

:laugh:


----------



## dylanispro (Dec 4, 2009)

mad torks, yo!

No but really, just go test drive a new one. You will be impressed on how much it pushes you back in the seat, and with just a minor software upgrade you will be having a blast commuting and still getting 40 mpgs.

As for the supercharger idea...well i cannot say i have seen a supercharged tdi, but seeing as how it is already fitted for a turbo and everything, one can just throw on a larger turbo+fueling upgrades if you you really want some power. And yes, drag strips are not a tdi's friend!:thumbup:


----------

